# Semáforo de 2 vias



## thelma

Podrian darme una idea de como hacer un Semáforo de 2 vias, sin usar microcontroladores. Hice un diagrama, solo que no lo tengo a la mano, pero no me funcionó. Usaba transistores, diodos, resistencias y un cmos 4017.

Gracias.


----------



## Apollo

Hola thelma:

Un semáforo de dos vías?
Perdón pero no entiendo el término, necesitas hacer un circuito para controlar 2 semáforos, como en el cruce de dos calles?

Si es así, podrías lograrlo con un par de 4017, y un generador de onda cuadrada para el reloj de cada uno.

Espero y te sea útil la información.



Saludos foro


----------



## thelma

mil gracias por la ayuda.

disculpa los diodos del diagrama  de que tipo son (los uqe se conectan a cada cmos)

son diodos zener o como los puedo pedir en la tienda de electronica ?

Gracias mil.


----------



## Apollo

Hola de nuevo thelma:

Los diodos son normales de uso común, normalmente son  1N4001, o alguno de 250 volts 500 mili amperes.


Saludos.


----------



## thelma

ahh ok lo pedire asi entonces.

una molestia mas,  el profesor quiere un efecto de que el led verde parpadea 3 veces antes de cambiar al ambar ( como un semaforo real)

eso lo puedo lograr con un transistor me parece, tienes alguna idea mejor?


----------



## Apollo

No es ninguna molestia, si lo fuera no respondería nada jaja   

Hacer que parpadee 3 veces exactas antes de cambiar es un poco complicado (pero no imposible).

Depende en gran medida de:
1.- La frecuencia que decidas poner a la salida del 555 que alimenta el reloj de los dos 4017.
2.- Del circuito extra que hagas para hacer que se apague el led verde.

Adjunto el archivo en PDF, con el diagrama, y una pequeña explicación del funcionamiento.


Saludos a todos en el foro.


----------



## thelma

ya implimente la primera parte, (estoy saturada de tareras y tengo otros 2 proyectos que entregar)

por lo pronto ya conecte uno de los 4017 y me da el funcionamiento del semaforo safisfactoriamente, solo resta conectar la segunda via (osea el otro 4017 ) y hacer que parpadee tres veces.

mil gracias por tu ayuda, te mantendre einformaciónrmacdo


----------



## Apollo

Hola thelma:

Perfecto!!!   ya verás que lo demás no tiene el mayor problema.
Que termines pronto todos tus proyectos.

Suerte!

Un saludo al foro


----------



## Barry

Muchas gracias Apollo, me sirve a la perfeccion. pero no puedo ver la imagen no se muestra.seguire intentando y luego te aviso. Gracias y salu2


----------



## Apollo

Hola Barry:

Cuál es la imagen que no puedes ver?
El archivo que dejé arriba?  
Es un documento PDF, necesitas el Acrobat Reader para poder verlo.

Que bueno que te funcione bien


----------



## nuckzuniga

mi duda es la siguiente.. porque en el diagrama salen conexiones que al final terminan en flechas.. como por ejemplo en las LED de los semaforos.

Me urge amrar este circuito, porque es una tarea para fisica, y lo tengo que presentar en una semana mas..

Que tengo que conectar en esas terminaciones en flechas..?

otra consulta.. donde y cuanto voltage le tengo que poner al circuito...

gracias de antemano


----------



## Apollo

Hola nuckzuniga:

Todas esas conexiones son la tierra, masa, común, etc, del circuito.
Están conectadas al (-) de la fuente de alimentación, pero al hacer un diagrama, para evitar hacer tantas líneas, se crea este punto en común para facilitar la lectura.

Esas puntas en común son el final de los leds, los pines 8, 13, 14 de los 4017, y el pin 1 de los dos 555.

Cualquier duda aqui estamos   
Un saludo al foro.


----------



## nuckzuniga

ahhh.. oka, ahora entiendo.

otra cosita, Hay 5 flechitas que son de distinto tamaño que las demas, que al lado dicen +12 ( en el pin V+ del 555  de arriba, otro en el pin V+ del 555 de abajo, otro en el pin VDD del 4017 del centro, otro en el pin RESET del 555 de abajo, y el ultimo en el pin VDD del 4017 de la derecha). Me imagino que es lo mismo que las otras, solo que son puntos comunes donde se pone la carga que alimenta al circuito.

Ahora mi duda es la siguiente; si alimento mi circuito con una bateria que me entregue 12 Volt, tengo que colocar una bateria por cada punto de alimentacion, o conecto una sola bateria a todos los puntos positivos y negativos.

Otra cosita que no entendi fue porque en el pin COUT de los 4017 sale una raya hacia arriba pero que no conecta con nada, como que queda haciendo nada, igual que el pin VSS del 4017 de la derecha...

La ultima duda, que valores son los diodos, resistencias, capacitores y LEDs que hay que ponerle al circuito, con valores me refiero a la cantidad de ohm y de volt para cada semiconductor

Porfavor disculpa la molestia, pero esque estoy muy interesado en que me funcione este proyecto.... Siento preguntar tanto, pero se que preguntando se aprende, y me interesa mucho este tema de la electronica..

muchas gracias de antemano..


----------



## Apollo

Hola nuckzuniga:

No te preocupes por preguntar, preguntando se llega a Roma... o a donde quieras de hecho jajaj    

Efectivamente, las otras flechitas es lo mismo, sólo que para el punto (+) de la batería. Debes usar una sola batería y conectar todos los puntos comunes a su respectivo borne de la batería.

El pin COUT, es para cuando quiers poner los contadores en cascada, para que puedas contar más de 10 números, este pin le indica al circuito siguiente (Normalmente otro 4017) que el primero alcanzó su número máximo (9) que que el siguiente debe contar un número (1), así el primer 4017 serían las unidades y el segundo las decenas, y si conectas otro, te dará las centenas.

El pin VSS del segundo, (Ese fué mi error, les pido una disculpa, ya está arreglado) también es un punto común a tierra, es decir (-) de la batería.

Los diodos son 1n4148 o similar, casi cualquier diodo podría servirte.
Los leds son de uso común también,  cada led lleva una resistencia en serie como limitadora de voltaje, para evitar quemarlos, normalmente 330 Ohms bastarán, pero ese valor depende de cuánto queres que enciendan los leds.

Los valores de los elementos de los 555 son también dependiendo de cómo quieres que funcione el circuito, podrías comenzar con resistores de 10K y capacitores de 22uf. y de ese punto comenzar a variarlos hasta que queden como quieras.

Saludos al foro


----------



## nuckzuniga

gracias apollo, te pasaste. Ahora, aqui en chile e tenido unos cuantos problemas para poden encontrar los materiales, asi que, si no fuera mucha la molestia, les pediria que que revisaran si estos que tengo aqui son los que sirven:

DIODOS
555
4017
LEDs
Resistencias estas si que las compre al achunte, porque no se para cuantos volt tenia que ser, asi que seleccione una de 1 volt y 330 ohm, igual que los capacitores, no se de que voltage son..

agradesco tus respuestas.. gracias

adios


----------



## Apollo

Hola nuckzuniga:

No sé porque razón, pero no puedo ver los links que dejaste   

Pero te podría decir que los diodos pueden ser de 500ma y 100V (o algo parecido)

El 555 y el 4017, pueden tener las matriculas comenzando por "CD" o "NE" o "LM", o cualquier otro (ya que estas primeras letras sólo son la clave de la fábrica), pero forzozamente deben tener el 555 (CD555) o 4017 (CD4017).

Y las resistencias, no se compran con valores de volts, los valores son Ohms y Watts, entonces posiblemente las compraste para 1 Watt y 330 Ohms, esas te servirán perfecto.

Los capacitores, normalmente siempre se compran con un voltaje del doble o más del voltaje con el que va a trabajar el circuito, en este caso, si tu fuente de voltaje es de 12V podrías comprarlos de 30V o 50V, como te dije, al cambiar el valor en uf, vas a variar el tiempo de acción del 555, ese valor lo puedes calcular tambien, checa el tutorial que se encuentra en el foro acerac del 555, para que lo hagas por medio de la fórmula que viene en el mismo.

Cualquer duda aquí andamos


----------



## nuckzuniga

ahora si me quedo mucho mas claro.. lo unico que no entendi, es que que el vendedor, al pasarme el 4017, me entrego un circuito que tiene 16 pines, 8 por lado, que quiere decir eso..?

saludos y gracias


----------



## Apollo

Hola nuckzuniga:

Supongo que no utilizan este tipo de nomenclatura donde vives, Eso o necesitas ir a otra tienda, con alguien que por lo menos sepa lo que vende,   

Las resistencias de 10K son de 10,000 Ohms, pero normalmente se conocen como 10K Ohms, abreviando, 10K.

Pídelas como 10,000 Ohms, a 1/4 o 1/2 Watt.  Deberán ser suficientes.

Un saludo


----------



## nuckzuniga

justo, fui a la misma tienda y si me la vendieron por 10,000 ohm.

analizando y montando el circuito me di cuenta de algo que encontre raro. Porque solo 1 de las led( la verde del primer semaforo) esta conectada al pin SALIDA y el resto solo al borne negativo de la bateria?

gracias de antemano..

GRACIAS ESPECIALMENTE A APOLLO QUE ME AH AYUDADO TODO ESTE TIEMPO


----------



## Apollo

Hola nuckzuniga:

La razón es muy sencilla, Originalmente el circuito estaba conectado para que todos los leds estuvieran conectados a tierra, pero se necesitaba que el led verde parpadeara antes de cambiar al ambar. (como cualquier semáforo real).

El primer 555 sólo sirve para darte una base de tiempo para los cambios de los leds.
El segundo, controla al led verde para que comience a parpadear.
Para hacer que el led verde del segundo 4017 parpadee también, necesitas replicar el circuito del primero, ya que este no parpadea en la conexión que dejé.

Un saludo


----------



## nuckzuniga

despues de tantas dudas empece a hacer el circuito...

es dificil la cuestioncita... los integrados y los espacios entre PINes es muy pequeño

pero igual me va a funcionar =)

vamos trabajando

cualquier cosa posteo aqui... gracias, adios


----------



## nuckzuniga

GRAVE PROBLEMA!!  La presentacion del trabajo es mañana y el circuito no mola!

Lo tengo armado y todo el cuendo, pero al momento de conectarlo a la fuente de poder del PC se queda pegada la luz verde con la roja del segundo semanofo... y de ahy no se mueven. Lo curioso es que si le pongo +5 volt en vez de +12, se prende el verde del segundo semaforo y se enciende el rojo en el primero

AYUDA PORFAVOR.. ESTAMOS TERMINANDO EL AÑO Y TENGO QUE TERMINAR CON UNA BUENA CALIFICACION!!!!!

GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO


----------



## furolo

alguien podria colaborarme con un semaforo para hacerlo con un 7493 y un 555 mi principal problema es que no entiendo bien como funciona el 555 gracias
la distribucion de los tiempos del semaforo es verde 6 ciclos amarillo(ambar) 4 ciclos y rojo 6 ciclos gracias


----------



## jose_arce

hola  bueno   justamente  estuve  buscando  un proyecto asi, y  voy  a construirlo ojalas que me resulte . bueno  lo  que queria saber como  puedo agregarle  para que sean  con  luces  peatonales (2)  tambien...  a  capaz es un circuito  externo ...  

agradeceria  su  ayuda  el  que pueda  ayudarme


----------



## lester007

hola que tal yo tengo un problema parecido y es que me pidieron tambien hacer un cemaforo de un cruce de calles pero lo quieren solo con capacitores reles y resistores le he estado hechando coco y no me sale ya habia hecho un cemaforo pero con timers y ese no me lo aceptan si alguien pudierea ayudarme c lo agradeceria.....



saludos


----------



## c3pox

bueno, lo que podes hacer ahí es hacerte el oscilador con el 555 y en la salida de la pata 3 le pones un tip 41, y de la salida usas el reles...


----------



## kameny

hola que tal... tengo un problema y es que debo hacer un semaforo de tres vias, solo con 555, transistores, diodos, capacitores, resistencias, reles, reguladores. los tiempos en cada luz es de mi elección, con la unica condicion de que la luz verde debe parpadear parte del tiempo. la verdad es que al principio considere hacerlo todo con solo 555 y luego como q acondionar el turno de cada luz con algun retardo, las luces, pero tengo problemas para crear el delay entre luces, si alguien puede ayudarme lo agradeceria..


----------



## RaulVega90

Yo modifique parte del circuito para adjustarlo a mis necesidad como por ejemplo queria que la luz amarilla parpadeara en vez de la Verde, etc.

Al igual que a otros al conectarlo no me funcionaba e hice el circuito en livewire y corregi las fallas

les dejo el archivo en liveWire y el circuito.

jueguen con los valores de R1 y R2 para el parpadeo , les recomiendo el Capacitor de 22uF fue el que mejor me funciono


Les Dejo el link que yo mismo grabe del funcionamiento: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUKX4_uX-OM


----------



## juandavidsw

Apollo dijo:


> No es ninguna molestia, si lo fuera no respondería nada jaja
> 
> Hacer que parpadee 3 veces exactas antes de cambiar es un poco complicado (pero no imposible).
> 
> Depende en gran medida de:
> 1.- La frecuencia que decidas poner a la salida del 555 que alimenta el reloj de los dos 4017.
> 2.- Del circuito extra que hagas para hacer que se apague el led verde.
> 
> Adjunto el archivo en PDF, con el diagrama, y una pequeña explicación del funcionamiento.
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos en el foro.


este esta chevere..


----------



## ZENKIR

OH genial son unos geniesillos en particular agradesco a los que le echan los kilos para hacer posible este sitio, el que cada dia me imagino esten viendo los pedidos de chavos inexpertos en el area de electronica al FE y su gente  que sigan asi


----------



## j0scar

mil gracias a todos ustedes me sirvió mucho .. buen aporte !!


----------



## nicolasec

gracias por el circuito del semaforo


----------



## flipzero

Muchas gracias por el semaforo de 2 vias....
una pregunta.
en la primera pagina dice que el pin del 4017 ...pin 13 y 14 es comun ¿ no es 13 y 15?? 
gracias de antemano


----------



## El forastero

hola:
       ahi va un pcb de un semaforo lo ocupe para una maqueta, es sensillo espero sirva el aporte. PDone en paralelo del rojo un verde y el amarillo,  amarillo nomas


----------



## juliocesar71

Hola a todos estuve rivisando los diferentes temas enviados al respecto y me parecen muy buenos.
Aqui les dejo un semáforo de doble via con un 555 y dos 4017 el cual pueden variar la velocidad con el potenciometro (mayor valor del pot. mas lento el cambio de luces). Espero les sea útil.

JULIO C.


----------



## vicjunitor

hola amigos quisiera un favor es sobre un pdf q pusiste de un semaforo de doble via

quisiera saver q significa y en q patita se inserta la palabra EN y R que estan en el 4017

porfa ayuda saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola vicjunitor

EN significa Enable, Habilitar, dejar que funcione. Patita 13.
R significa Reset, Restablecer, borrar a cero. Patita 15.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vicjunitor

oh gracias ya me salio el semaforo


----------



## juliocesar71

Es así , gracias por la explicación.


----------



## vicjunitor

una ayuda que funcion tiene el condensador de 10 nF que va en el pin 5 a negativo del 555


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola vicjunitor

Disminuye el ruido electro-magnético que pudiera percivir el 555.
también se utiliza ese PIN para modular la frecuencia de salida de este 555

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Vitruvio

Se puede hacer con un solo 555 y un 4017.

Saludos


----------



## eyoZ07

son a fuerza las yes que se ponen despues de la salida del 4017??


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola eyoZ07

A cuales YES te refieres ?
En cual Número de mensaje viste esas YES ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## eyoZ07

creo que estoy desvelado, perdon no vi bien y no son yes son diodos... pero otra pregunta que diodos son ??? o como los pido? gracias otra vez


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola eyoZ07

Puedes utilizar el !N4148

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

